
Ask HN: Recommended resources for learning advanced JavaScript - Vinceo
So I&#x27;ve been learning Javascript for a couple of years now and I feel more and more that my poor understanding of how it works under the hood is holding me back.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for resources that focus on how Javascript works under the hood. I&#x27;m thinking concepts such as execution context, event loop, scope, etc..<p>Preferably the resources contain a lot of examples and exercises for practice.<p>I&#x27;ve been following the guide on Javascript.info which is great, but I&#x27;m looking for something that goes even deeper than that. I&#x27;ve tried reading the &quot;official&quot; specification but it&#x27;s just too dense for my brain to grasp.<p>So I would love to hear if anyone here has any such resources to recommend.
======
dvaun
Check out 2ality[0]. The blog author delves into ECMAScript internals and
specific concepts (e.g. hoisting, scope nuances based on variable declaration,
etc.) with great details.

[0]: [https://2ality.com/](https://2ality.com/)

~~~
Vinceo
Wow, awesome. Seems to be just what I'm looking for. Thanks:)

~~~
rauschma
These two books are based on the 2ality blog and also free to read online:

– JavaScript for impatient programmers (covers most of ES1–ES2020, incl. many
advanced topics): [https://exploringjs.com/impatient-
js/](https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/)

– Deep JavaScript (covers advanced topics): [https://exploringjs.com/deep-
js/](https://exploringjs.com/deep-js/)

~~~
Vinceo
Thank you, will check it out:)

